# My buddy, Mathew Pollino Shares his 5 Basic Back Attacks for Beginners



## FightHACKS (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 4, 2017)

Great video.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. You're welcome!


----------

